# More than 30 US TV shows have been cancelled!



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2014)

*ABC*
Suburgatory
Super Fun Night
The Neighbors
Trophy Wife
Mixology
Once Upon a Time in Wonderland
Mind Games
Lucky 7

*FOX*
Surviving Jack
Dads
Almost Human
Enlisted
Rake
Raising Hope

*CBS*
The Crazy Ones
Bad Teacher
Hostages
Intelligence
Friends With Better Lives

*NBC*
Revolution
Believe
Community
Crisis
Growing Up Fisher
The Michael J. Fox Show
Sean Saves the World
Ironside
Welcome to the Family
Dracula

*CW*
The Carrie Diaries
The Tomorrow People
Supernatural: Bloodlines
Star-Crossed
Nikita

There's probably more to be canned too but for now this is all, I think.

Such a shame that Community, Crazy Ones and Surviving Jack got cancelled as I really liked these series, as well as Tomorrow People but the writing pissed me off so I don't really care much about TPP.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks WiiCube_2013, I was going to do this year's one (last year's link with previous ones available on the same http://gbatemp.net/threads/tv-cancellations-of-2013.348027/ ) but you saved me the trouble. I might add some more to this post later though.

As ever my suggested guide to the utterly bizarre setup of US TV is


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 11, 2014)

I watch none of these.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 11, 2014)

About time Nikita got cancelled.


----------



## uyjulian (May 11, 2014)

Oh, there goes Nikita.
My family and I watch that show.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2014)

To be fair, television _is_ dying, it's becoming a more and more archaic medium now that we have the Internet, similarily to the radio which these days is most often used by drivers for background noise.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead!

Seriously, this is bloody-er than an Englishman's verbal tic.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (May 11, 2014)

Goodbye Supernatural Spin-Off. Time to listen to Deftones.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, television _is_ dying, it's becoming a more and more archaic medium now that we have the Internet, similarily to the radio which these days is most often used by drivers for background noise.


Yeah Foxi, I agree with you a lot of the times but not here. If anything, we're in a television golden age. It's not dying by any metric, apart from I guess, a marginal amount of people not watching TV on _the actual TV_ anymore.

I mean, just look at some of the shows already on.

- Game of Thrones
- Hannibal 
- Person of Interest
- Mad Men
- The Good Wife
- Orange is the New Black
- House of Cards
- Arrow (it's not perfect but good for a comic-book esque show)

Even if we ignore some of the stellar show's that have recently finished (Breaking Bad, Fringe, etc.), this is still a really solid list. We got a practically movie-budget thrilling fantasy show (Game of Thrones), a mesmerizing cooking show (Hannibal), a great sci-fi drama (Person of Interest), a show about DC Comic's Arrow and more. TV is at its best right now.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 11, 2014)

As long as I have my "Whose Line Is It Anyways?", I'm satisfied. That's literally the only thing I watch on TV nowadays. I find myself using Netflix to watch older TV shows far too often to care for modern television.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2014)

soulx said:


> Yeah Foxi, I agree with you a lot of the times but not here. If anything, we're in a television golden age. It's not dying by any metric, apart from I guess, a marginal amount of people not watching TV on _the actual TV_ anymore.
> 
> I mean, just look at the shows already on.
> 
> ...


Why yes, we have some great shows coming out as of late, sure, but looking at the matter globally, it's like a drop within a sea. People used to sit around their TV's every single day - nowadays people either DVR stuff to watch it later or watch it through streaming services like Netflix, Hulu or HBO Go.

When was the last time you came back home, took your shoes off, sat down and thought to yourself _"I'm going to watch TV now"_? I bet you don't think in these categories anymore - you only ever turn the TV on with the intention to watch TV when those specific shows are being broadcasted and then you switch to superior outlets of entertainment like your console or the Internet.

I personally stopped watching television practically altogether - if I do turn it on, it's to provide background noise for whatever else I'm doing. If I want to watch a show, I can do it whenever I want - all it takes is a couple keystrokes and I can stream it online so the necessity of television has greatly diminished, which was my whole point. My TV is literally just a huge display I connect things to - I don't actively watch any TV station at all.

I absolutely agree that people want to watch the shows but as you say it yourself, they don't necessarily watch them _on the actual TV_ anymore, which was my whole point in saying that broadcasted television is dying. In the very near future stations will probably gradually shift from focusing on broadcasting to focusing on production of even more great shows like the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, television _is_ dying, it's becoming a more and more archaic medium now that we have the Internet, similarily to the radio which these days is most often used by drivers for background noise.


 

At least Radio has the advantage of not being easily replaced, yeah you can do the phone thing with iHeart radio or Pandora but actual radio is just easier. (I actually use iHeart radio to listen in my house... lol)

When it comes to TV almost everyone has net access so Netflix/Amazon/Hulu become real cheaper options. I know I ditched cable about a year ago and Netflix + Youtube and some other sources pretty much mean I have enjoyed shaving almost 100 dollars a month off my bills and the side bonus of I rarely see advertisements.

Sure it's not ready for everyone yet (not everyone has access to net speeds that allow for multiple HD streams.) but for those that can get the speed it's very very nice.


Edit: On the whole list, I am only sorry to see one show get yanked... Revolution was interesting, I watched the first season on Netflix and even though it was canceled on the networks I thought Netflix was picking it up?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> At least Radio has the advantage of not being easily replaced, yeah you can do the phone thing with iHeart radio or Pandora but actual radio is just easier. (I actually use iHeart radio to listen in my house... lol)
> 
> When it comes to TV almost everyone has net access so Netflix/Amazon/Hulu become real cheaper options. I know I ditched cable about a year ago and Netflix + Youtube and some other sources pretty much mean I have enjoyed shaving almost 100 dollars a month off my bills and the side bonus of I rarely see advertisements.
> 
> Sure it's not ready for everyone yet (not everyone has access to net speeds that allow for multiple HD streams.) but for those that can get the speed it's very very nice.


Exactly. Why would you pay for cable and be at the mercy of the station's schedule if you could subscribe to Netflix or an equivalent service and VOD whatever you want whenever you want wherever you want? The Internet opened so many doors and so many opportunities that stations have to adapt or they'll fall into obscurity. Again, even though radio is easy, there's still online podcasts or SoundCloud. Hell, if you're not interested in radio news or talkshows, you can just listen to mp3's and forget about the radio altogether.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 11, 2014)

...Aaaaand they all suck except for Community.

Into the trash it goes.


----------



## CJL18 (May 11, 2014)

For them to have not canceled two and a half men exactly how much money  is chuck lorre paying CBS you can't even call it two and half men anymore they should rename the show two men and a lesbian.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Exactly. Why would you pay for cable and be at the mercy of the station's schedule if you could subscribe to Netflix or an equivalent service and VOD whatever you want whenever you want wherever you want? The Internet opened so many doors and so many opportunities that stations have to adapt or they'll fall into obscurity. Again, even though radio is easy, there's still online podcasts or SoundCloud. Hell, if you're not interested in radio news or talkshows, you can just listen to mp3's and forget about the radio altogether.


 

On another advantage, I recently started watching House MD again on Netflix. I watched them all on cable back when I had it even DVR'ed it on the nights I wasn't home. The 1 hour show consists of slightly more than 30 minutes of actual show and about 30 minutes of commercials.... 

In other words Netflix is saving me half the time to watch the same show with way less aggravation in the process.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> On another advantage, I recently started watching House MD again on Netflix. I watched them all on cable back when I had it even DVR'ed it on the nights I wasn't home. The 1 hour show consists of slightly more than 30 minutes of actual show and about 30 minutes of commercials....
> 
> In other words Netflix is saving me half the time to watch the same show with way less aggravation in the process.


It's the worst when the same commercials are re-ran on different commercial breaks during the exact same show - that upsets me about television whenever I do watch it. I know about your bloody toothpaste, I don't care, can I please skip this? It's as if they want everyone to buy DVR's, watch television with a 1 hour delay and fast forward past all commercials.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's the worst when the same commercials are re-ran on different commercial breaks during the exact same show - that upsets me about television every couple months I do watch it. I know about your bloody toothpaste, I don't care, can I please skip this? It's as if they want everyone to buy DVR's, watch television with a 1 hour delay and fast forward past all commercials.


 

LOL if I could like a comment 30 times I would..... So agree... So agree.... One thing I don't miss about cable at all.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

CJL18 said:


> For them to have not canceled two and a half men exactly how much money is chuck lorre paying CBS you can't even call it two and half men anymore they should rename the show two men and a lesbian.


 

Chuck Lorre doesn't have to pay them anything. The title's accuracy notwithstanding, the show is still raking in an assload of cash. People watch it, whether or not it's good - see The Big Bang Theory, Glee, and others.


----------



## Tigran (May 11, 2014)

The problem is... is all this means is -more- of the so called -reality- shows on TV.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 11, 2014)

Tigran said:


> The problem is... is all this means is -more- of the so called -reality- shows on TV.


 

You don't like Honey BooBoo or Jersey Shore? 

Philistine!!!! lol (Kidding)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 11, 2014)

Community's clearly the biggest loss here, although I'd have liked to see more of Almost Human - it was a decent show in its own right and they were clearly setting up something bigger; they just never had a chance to go anywhere with it.

Beyond that, there's nothing here that truly deserved to stay on the air. I saw a couple episodes of Surviving Jack, and it was probably the least terrible of the bunch, but not so much that it needed more air time.

Hasn't Bad Teacher only been on the air for a couple weeks? That's hilarious (because the show wasn't).


----------



## nando (May 11, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> I watch none of these.


 


me neither. they probably deserved it. with that said. Hannibal got renewed and that's all that matters.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2014)

As for shows I saw the Intelligence show though I still have to finish it, I saw the Mind Games show and still have to finish it (though that seems more out of some sense of obligation) and I did used to watch Nikita but have not seen it in years at this point.



Foxi4 said:


> When was the last time you came back home, took your shoes off, sat down and thought to yourself _"I'm going to watch TV now"_?



Foxi4 clearly does not have discovery channel. This is not a bad thing though as I am pretty sure it is worth than [good sequel to childhood favourite game] for killing time.

Anyway the TV model may be dying but serialised stories and in depth looks on a subject spread across several delineated video sections is anything but dying. Indeed it makes about as much sense to me as saying film is dying because cinemas are and people are doing on demand and (straight to) DVD. Granted films and movies are more adaptable terms.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2014)

Another one's been cancelled: NBC's Dracula.

http://www.deadline.com/2014/05/dracula-cancelled-nbc/


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (May 11, 2014)

Luckily all the shows I watched all got early renewals, so already knew none of mine were cancelled.


----------



## InuYasha (May 11, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Community's clearly the biggest loss here, although I'd have liked to see more of Almost Human - it was a decent show in its own right and they were clearly setting up something bigger; they just never had a chance to go anywhere with it.
> 
> Beyond that, there's nothing here that truly deserved to stay on the air. I saw a couple episodes of Surviving Jack, and it was probably the least terrible of the bunch, but not so much that it needed more air time.
> 
> Hasn't Bad Teacher only been on the air for a couple weeks? That's hilarious (because the show wasn't).



I think bad teacher only has been on for like 2-3 weeks but i'm sure everyone saw it coming...


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 11, 2014)

i hope theres going to be a community movie at least. too bad they never made it to season six though..

i didnt watch much suborgatory, but it was nice to watch at least. sad its going. it had a slight pushing daisies vibe that i enjoyed.

not surprised about bad teacher at all. dumb movie, dumb series.

even less about the supernatural thing. that 'pilot' episode was about the most boring episode in a really long time.

biggest loss is probably almost human though .(


as for the death of tv. i think thats overdoing it. people watch tv all the time, they just watch more of it online and without ads. sadly, ads pay for the good tv shows. and the channel owners feel like their business model is breaking apart. so they go and make their stuff less expensive to produce and they pretty much cancel old shows and bring in new ones every season just to catch that slow early high of pilot episodes.


----------



## Vipera (May 11, 2014)

Last time I watched TV was yesterday because of that odd eurovision eurofestival 2014 (by the way, Poland should've won, damnit). But if my brother didn't tell me "bro, let's zap through channels and make fun of telemarketing" I'd have never discovered it. Last time I watched something on TV because I wanted to was 7 years ago.
I have the power. Thanks to the internet I can watch whatever I want to watch that moment. I don't need a static box anymore.


Foxi4 said:


> similarily to the radio which these days is most often used by drivers for background noise.


Eh, I don't know. With the explosion of web radios and podcasts it's still widely used. I often listen to an italian talkshow that's aired everyday.


----------



## KingVamp (May 11, 2014)

Well, I think he means that cable/satellite is dying. Not the actually TV. Comcast would probably switch to just internet someday.


----------



## Depravo (May 11, 2014)

I rather enjoyed Revolution. Ah well, dems da breaks.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's the worst when the same commercials are re-ran on different commercial breaks during the exact same show - that upsets me about television whenever I do watch it. I know about your bloody toothpaste, I don't care, can I please skip this? It's as if they want everyone to buy DVR's, watch television with a 1 hour delay and fast forward past all commercials.


 

that's exactly what the advertisers had in mind....running it once will make it forgettable right?....playing it over. and over. and over and over until you can't get the name out of your head (especially when you're shopping!) is what they want. Pretty much a benign version of mind control. Head-on! apply directly to the foreh-- goddamnit.

and thank god the crazy ones got the axe....they portrayed SMG as a controlling cunt and Robin as a submissive dumbass. no thank you and goodbye, we don't need any more de-masculinity and pussificiation of men than what the media craps out already. As quoting from the genius comic George Carlin "i'm so fuckin' tired of seeing the 'pussificcation' of men in the media"

also: I agree with the majority here...the media over-obsession with the reality TV genere (almost every goddamn network has more than one) is a cancer to society's intelligence. "i'm going to waste my life and not become successful because i'm too busy watching someone ELSE's life who is already or is on the road to becoming successful. I also should drive like an cunt and an asshole after getting out at 5:00 because I can't miss it!" absolutely stupid..don't those people know it's scripted for ratings?

oh, I'm also for one that TLC should be FORCED to change their name because the shit they show is NOT LEARNING. (not anymore)


----------



## uyjulian (May 11, 2014)

Maybe TV shows are canceling 'cause the numbers are moving to "piracy" and their TV watching numbers are going down...


----------



## tyrran (May 11, 2014)

The only one that surprised me was Community, primarily because I doubted it was going to live past season four. Season five was a great present that was produced against all odds.
Everything else was terrible in its own special way. Michael J. Fox is a great man but the show was dishwater dull. Dads was everything terrible about tv in a 30 minute serving. Revolution was so far up its own ass that it'll be a guest star on SVU next year. And Super Fun Night just took anything good Rebel Wilson tried to create and buried it under cheap geek and fat jokes (and I'm sick of her fat activism anyways).
Here's to the culling, and hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Another one's been cancelled: NBC's Dracula.
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2014/05/dracula-cancelled-nbc/


 

Why? Because it sucked?


----------



## Bake (May 11, 2014)

Least Mentalist is still airing.
Even tho I have no idea where they're going with the show anymore? Romance between Jane and Lisbon?


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)

Bake said:


> Even tho I have no idea where they're going with the show anymore? Romance between Jane and Lisbon?


They are the main characters. It is inevitable.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 11, 2014)

The only show I watched on that list was Believe. I haven't watched much tv in the past, except for every episode of The Walking Dead, I started watching more tv this season. Currently I watch (when they're on) The Walking Dead, Believe, Resurrection, Sleepy Hollow, and American Horror Story. There are some shows I would like to catchup on or even start watching but can't find the time.

The  Wii U made an appearance in the second or third episode (can't remember which episode) of Believe.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2014)

InuYasha said:


> I think bad teacher only has been on for like 2-3 weeks but i'm sure everyone saw it coming...


 
Yeah, I was watching it since the pilot episode and it was easy to predict it'd be cancelled.



julialy said:


> Maybe TV shows are canceling 'cause the numbers are moving to "piracy" and their TV watching numbers are going down...


 
They expected the viewer ratings to be a lot higher and since it weren't they got cancelled.

Using piracy as an excuse is bullshit.



Gahars said:


> Why? Because it sucked?


 
It was something about a deal that went wrong and so it got cancelled.

Plus, the Dracula series didn't have him...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Plus, the Dracula series didn't have him...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot the
"wait, nobody kneecapped the walking dead?" line.

Some have been saying it got better but I figure it burned its bridges.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot the
> "wait, nobody kneecapped the walking dead?" line.
> 
> Some have been saying it got better but I figure it burned its bridges.


 

I never bothered with season four but from what I heard it sounds dismal. Season two was a peak season, everything outside of it has ranged from okay to bad. Even season one wasn't that great, it was just good in a vacuum.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

Meh, anything I watched out of those was Almost Human and Community, the former being rather meh, though I would've loved to see at least another season to maybe fix some of the problems with the show. Community is a shame, though I haven't kept up much during the fifth season. I half expect either a Netflix revival like Arrested Development or enough backlash to the cancellation that it'll get some sort of "last run" movie or something.

EDIT: Actually I watched The Crazy Ones as well, or at least half the episodes that aired. When I heard Robin Williams was gonna get a TV show of some sort I was ecstatic since I'm a huge fan of his. But the jokes were so bland and the show got so repetitive that I couldn't bother watching any longer.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I never bothered with season four but from what I heard it sounds dismal. Season two was a peak season, everything outside of it has ranged from okay to bad. Even season one wasn't that great, it was just good in a vacuum.



I saw the pilot when it leaked and thought it was good. After that everybody seemed to contract the stupid virus and watching it turned into an exercise in masochism.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I saw the pilot when it leaked and thought it was good. After that everybody seemed to contract the stupid virus and watching it turned into an exercise in masochism.


 

The pilot was really good, but it felt like all the hype was put into that and somehow people keep dragging it on. You look at the pilot episode in comparison to all the other episodes and you realize how shit the show is. It should've been a miniseries at best.


----------



## jalaneme (May 12, 2014)

ah! i like almost human! it's a good show too why cancel it?


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 12, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> ah! i like almost human! it's a good show too why cancel it?


 
i guess it was actually too expensive for a buddy cop show... i'm going to miss it anyways


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2014)

30 TV shows... how is FAST6191 going to fit all of this shows into his timetable.... because of his "i only watch canned tv shows" rule.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

I have a simple enough algorithm.

Is it on the CW? If so there had better be some serious evidence that it is good (probably the last thing to have this happen would be Reaper).

Is it a comedy show? Same again, the last it would have happened for is probably Legit but I had seen all his standup before so it seemed to be covering the same ground (it was intended to but hey).

Do I already have a bad medical show on the go? If so then I do not need another. Basically all medical shows are bad medical shows by the way, you probably get a great comedy more often than you get a good medical show.

Does the plot basically reset every week or is there an actual attempt at a longer form plot? If the former then ignore it. Many screenwriters now seem onboard with long form TV which is an awesome development, I am not sure what to thank for this.

Is it a crime show? Are we still living in a post wire world? If yes then you can probably ignore it. For further questions is the show built around a central gimmick where the main person has a strange ability? If so then you can probably ignore it or just watch the pretender again, minor exception if the gimmick is actually supernatural. Definite miss if the premise is "just an old fashioned lawman in a modern world" or some minor spin on the same, NCIS does not count in this but something like The Closer would.

Related to the definite miss above, if the main character is put forth as a paragon of virtue for which the marquis of Queensbury provided a true way of life/fighting then definite miss.

Also related to the above. Do the writers seem like they would like to be back in fantasy 1950's America? Ignore the show as hard as you can. This does include things like Mad Men and even stuff like suits which kind of stems from it.

Am I likely to learn something by watching? Definitely an option, Burn Notice and Lie to Me are good examples.

Is it on the discovery channel or something similar? Ignore it until I am bored and they are playing a marathon one weekend.

Reading the comments on the show. Is a big draw that there is a very pretty person running around with not many clothes a lot. Do you have a functioning internet connection? [probably as broadcast TV is far inferior to computer delivered TV] Then it does not matter and you are probably too desensitised anyway. It can be good in spite of that though, Graceland and The Blacklist being two exceptions in recent memory.

Is J.J. Abrams involved? This is good but bail out before they let him have free reign and you start getting supernatural or truly crazy conspiracy nonsense, doubly so if the plot of the original series has been resolved (resolved can also mean "well these uber bads were just revealed to be puppets for an even bigger bad).

Someone somewhere said something about amnesia, it truly is a hack's device in screenwriting and a red flag as a result. It is not necessarily fatal though.

It varies slightly for non US TV (the strict season model and need for some 20 odd shows per series damages things a lot for me) but not by an awful lot.

I would also have "magic computer"/"that is really not how a computer works" in there but that would mean I have nothing at all to watch, probably not even Game of Thrones.

Edit. Forgot to add. If the show is about con artists and is even close to bearable I will probably watch it. There have not been so many bad ones in recent years though, granted there have not been many at all in recent years but I can hope for that elsewhere.


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Also related to the above. Do the writers seem like they would like to be back in fantasy 1950's America? Ignore the show as hard as you can. This does include things like Mad Men and even stuff like suits which kind of stems from it.


 

Does Mad Men really count if it's a reflection on (and, in many ways, a criticism of) that time period? I've seen all of maybe 10 minutes of the show and it's pretty clear that the show is not presenting the time period in any sort of rosy, nostalgia-filtered way.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

Tigran said:


> The problem is... is all this means is -more- of the so called -reality- shows on TV.


 

Reality TV = the no. 1 cause of stupidity


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Does Mad Men really count if it's a reflection on (and, in many ways, a criticism of) that time period? I've seen all of maybe 10 minutes of the show and it's pretty clear that the show is not presenting the time period in any sort of rosy, nostalgia-filtered way.



I suppose it is a variation on not all nostalgia is leave it to beaver style nonsense (though I truly detest that, handy as it means I can skip much of Hays code era output), see also people that seem to think Sonic Adventure was a positive step. Maybe less nostalgia and more aspirational type stuff, such a thing probably sounding odd when I say I really did like wolf of wall street.


----------



## luney (May 12, 2014)

The "cooking show" comment for Hannibal made me chuckle alot. I seriously like that show. The wife and I watch Revolution and will probably miss it even though it has become quite dismal. The rest of them, well most, I have never even heard of, much less actually watched.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is J.J. Abrams involved? This is good but bail out before they let him have free reign and you start getting supernatural or truly crazy conspiracy nonsense, doubly so if the plot of the original series has been resolved (resolved can also mean "well these uber bads were just revealed to be puppets for an even bigger bad).


Okay I actually laughed here.

Then again he was the co-creator for Fringe and that show ended fine (and was overall real fucking good) but exception to the rule and all that. Don't know if I should be worried about Person of Interest tho considering he's an exec producer there.


----------



## loco365 (May 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> *NBC*
> Revolution


 






That show was just starting to get good too :c


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 14, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Reality TV = the no. 1 cause of stupidity


 

...To be fair "reality TV" is a very broad term. It could mean anything based in the real world. So this ranges from Real Housewives of Some City to Top Gear.

For the record I like Top Gear and I think that it's an excellent show purely because it's very well made.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...To be fair "reality TV" is a very broad term. It could mean anything based in the real world. So this ranges from Real Housewives of Some City to Top Gear.
> 
> For the record I like Top Gear and I think that it's an excellent show purely because it's very well made.



A dare say relevant at this point


----------



## Pleng (May 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's the worst when the same commercials are re-ran on different commercial breaks during the exact same show - that upsets me about television whenever I do watch it.


 
I gave up watching TV because I just can't handle adverts any more. The only thing I watch on "TV" is the Formula 1. What's really grating about the coverage over here is that during the advert breaks, which are clearly interrupting the race, they feel the need to run adverts for... their F1 coverage. Seriously.... watching an advert telling me to "Watch the Spanish Grand Prix Live" right in the middle of the race is extremely frustrating.

Sometimes, even, in any given add break the "Watch the race live" advert is the _only_ advert that's run!


----------



## Jayro (May 14, 2014)

The Community was alright, but it could have been more funny like 30 Rock.
Otherwise, good riddance to cancerous TV. :3

The writer's strike is long over, yet the writers are still filling the air with garbage. This is a MUCH needed purge.


----------



## matt123337 (May 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Why? Because it sucked?


----------



## osirisjem (May 14, 2014)

Michael J. Fox had a new show ?


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 14, 2014)

I've only heard of one show on the whole list, and that was the show Dads, but that's because I saw a commercial once.


----------



## osirisjem (May 14, 2014)

omgpwn666 said:


> I've only heard of one show on the whole list, and that was the show Dads, but that's because I saw a commercial once.


 
Haha.
I've never seen any of them.
I've heard of Nikita and thought she was hot, but never watched it - just saw a commercial or two.


----------



## filfat (Jul 17, 2014)

To sad they cancelled House M.D. I currently started watching the whole series for the first time and I'm about to enter S04, Legendary Series.
(Not as good as HIMYM though)


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 19, 2014)

Tele - vision?

Oh you mean that white noise I play in the background while I browse Youtube.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2014)

A few more for the pile, source http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/ending-or-cancelled-tv-shows-for-the-2013-14-season-30312/

Gang Related (FOX)
CeeLo Green’s The Good Life (TBS)
The Wil Wheaton Project (Syfy)
Sons of Guns (Discovery)
Longmire (A&E)
Emerald City (NBC)
Working the Engels (NBC)
BAPs (Lifetime)
Betas (Amazon)
Twisted (ABC Family)
Hello Ross (E!)
Fish Hooks (Disney)
Katie (syndication)
Black Box (ABC)
The Listener (CTV)
The Killing (Netflix)
Kirstie (TV Land)
Those Who Kill (LMN)
Backpackers (CW)
Seed (CW)
Sam & Cat (Nickelodeon)
Saint George (FX).

I really did like Gang Related (though I was a huge fan of the shield) and Black Box serviced my need for a cheesy medical TV show (it is a crippling affliction). Sons of Guns was owing to the arrest of the owner/"star", it is discovery though so I imagine they will repackage it under another name and there are loads of other gun related shows on said network and its ilk.
Other than that I am not sure I saw any of the others, I did mean to watch Longmire at some point though.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah that Saint George was _Horrendous_ for the 2 episodes I saw not what I was expecting from Lopez...


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2014)

well I did watch sons of guns but the exact reason it was cancelled was pretty shocking
http://www.nola.com/crime/baton-rou...show_canceled_aft.html#incart_related_stories


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn Rednecks

 -_-


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 4, 2014)

Doesn't appear that this thread ever reflected the fact that Community was picked right back up only months after being cancelled.  Its by Yahoo's new online tv thingy they're doing (much like Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon have been doing with their own programming).  Of all the cancelled series this year, Community was the one I loved the most, and I love it a lot, so I'm very glad that the show will not actually be over.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> Doesn't appear that this thread ever reflected the fact that Community was picked right back up only months after being cancelled. Its by Yahoo's new online tv thingy they're doing (much like Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon have been doing with their own programming). Of all the cancelled series this year, Community was the one I loved the most, and I love it a lot, so I'm very glad that the show will not actually be over.


 
Probably because there was a whole new thread for it. 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/community-season-6-coming-to-yahoo.368121/


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Probably because there was a whole new thread for it.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/community-season-6-coming-to-yahoo.368121/


 

haha, fair enough.  Just thought that if anyone went into this thread not knowing it had been picked up and saw the first post, they might be unaware that the show is actually coming back.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 4, 2014)

Also of anyone remembers seems Amazon is reviving The Tick TV Series 

Spoon!!!


----------

